# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Camellos o dromedarios.

## frfmfrfm

Subo unas fotos de dromedarios al tener una sola joroba, los camellos tienen dos. Existen dos especies de camellos: el bactriano (Camelus bactrianus), provisto de dos jorobas, y el dromedario (Camelus dromedarius), que posee una sola joroba. 
Lo que no se que utilizan los Reyes Magos, en Sevilla ya se están preparando.







Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Siempre se ha dicho de que los Reyes usan camellos, pero en Canarias sólo he visto dromedarios.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Siempre se ha dicho de que los Reyes usan camellos, pero en Canarias sólo he visto dromedarios.


A saber lo que utilizarán. Yo aquí los he visto siempre utilizar remolques, sí sí, sobre remolques tirados por tractores para poder llevar tantos regalos  :Big Grin: 

Se ve que hace tanto frío por aquí que los camellos no están acostumbrados  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

Es de suponer que los "presuntos" Reyes Magos, por la zona de Oriente Medio, usarian Dromedarios. 
Es muy dificil que las cabalgatas se organicen con estos animales, es demasiado frio para ellos y no estan adaptados. Normalmente, en donde se usan animales, es mas corriente ver caballos.
¿No se ve que el animal, en la ultima foto, esta llorando ya pensando en lo que le espera?

----------


## REEGE

Camellos y dromedarios... mucha confusión para diferenciarlos!! Me acuerdo que el otro día salío en Atrapa un millón esa pregunta y nada... ni yo ni muchos acertamos!! Yo pensaba que era al contrario y los camellos sólo tenían una joroba y los dromedarios dos... en fin!! Siempre se aprende algo.
Ah y yo soy de los de F. Lázaro en mi pueblo son los tractores los que llevan a sus majestades... como en muchos de los pueblos de la mancha!!
Costumbres y presupuestos, supongo... :Wink: 
Saludos chicos y sea lo que sea que los reyes se porten bien con todos vosotros.

----------

